# Goob had to work...so I shot his turkey...



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Well...I had one tied to a tree for ol Goob this morning, but he claimed he had to "work"...good grief. Hot turkeys in OTC tag land, won't last long, so we did what you have to do.....


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice looking Tom!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yer killin me.

Congratulations.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice Bird! Big ol' rope on him!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> Nice Bird! Big ol' rope on him!


Not a bad beard...but I've got spur envy since seeing goosefreaks post (notice no spur pics in my post!)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a pretty rotten thing to do to the old Goob, the least you could do is save him the neck(complete with head and brain), vent parts and wing tips...I am sure he has a tasty recipe for them. Waste not, want not.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Nice bird! Jealous and hopefully I can get a day off of this work stuff to go stomp one too.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Great bird. Nice pictures. 
I gotta learn how to take better pictures when I kill one when I'm alone.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> That's a pretty rotten thing to do to the old Goob, the least you could do is save him the neck(complete with head and brain), vent parts and wing tips...I am sure he has a tasty recipe for them. Waste not, want not.


Goob's working hard to get his homework done, so we can get him out next week.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

2full said:


> Great bird. Nice pictures.
> I gotta learn how to take better pictures when I kill one when I'm alone.


Just take the time and get the bird setup in a good location with good light. Prop it up on stumps, with sticks or whatever. I normally carry a small piece of paracord, which you can hang the bird by its feet from a tree for a good pic as well.

With all the rain, everything was soaked the morning of the hunt. The turkey was really wet by the time I got my hands on it, which didn't make for the best pic.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on a great bird! That first picture is wall worthy!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dandy! 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*beauuutiful*



CPAjeff said:


> Congrats on a great bird! That first picture is wall worthy!


Yeah, that's really a nice picture.

.


----------



## finsnfeathers (May 4, 2018)

Nice bird! Congrats!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

big Ol' beard!


----------

